
Dear Apple: Please use these ideas to modernize the Mac - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/06/back-to-the-mac-modernizing-apples-aging-computer-lineup/
======
PhantomGremlin
The main problem is the way Apple is organized. It's what people have called a
“unitary organizational form”.[1]

Which means there isn't a group whose full time job it is to concern
themselves with the Mac Pro, or concern themselves with the Macbook Pro, etc.

When it's not _someone 's_ job to worry about a product, then it becomes
_everybody 's_ job, which in reality means it's _nobody 's_ job. Unless and
until top management deigns to allow people to work on that specific product.

This seems totally fucked up to me, but Apple has achieved $227 billion in
yearly revenue, so it's "working" for them. To the aggravation of many outside
observers.

[1] [https://stratechery.com/2016/apples-organizational-
crossroad...](https://stratechery.com/2016/apples-organizational-crossroads/)

------
m_mueller
Mac Pros are hopeless I think. GPUs need to be switchable in a device geared
for this market, and it absolutely needs to support Nvidia hardware.

------
kristianp
MacBook Air

LAST REFRESH:March 2015

LAST REDESIGN:October 2010

I have been wondering about the Air, the 13 inch feels so clunky compared to
many newer 13-inch ultrabooks that were inspired by it. Is Apple going to
abandon the 13 inch entry level unit? Surely not.

